# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости интернет-пространства  >  Эксперт Ануфриев из Касперского и УД о ДДОСе Ассиста

## Dmitry Artimovich

Привет всем.
Наверное техническим специалистом будет интересно почитать про "настоящих" экспертов в реверс инжениринге, которые работают в Лаборатории Касперского: http://dmitryart1985.livejournal.com/8069.html
Настолько умные товарищи, что в уме дизасемблируют бинарник восстанавливая исходный код программы вплоть до названия функций и переменных, при этом читая "Отче наш" на старо-гречеком языке. Так сказать одним глазком туда, одним сюда...
Интересно ваше мнение.

Кстати, статья была жёстко отцензурена на Хабре - http://dmitryart1985.livejournal.com/8422.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Dmitry Artimovich

Продолжение истории: http://fingazeta.ru/technology/otkud...rugroza-184031

----------

